# My previous tractor: Videos



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought you guys would like to watch these. THis is my old tractor that I used to use for plowing/pulling trailers around the yard. retired and scraped out for parts now.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/l_kCvMwaHYc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xArPz0LSKsQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/v7lkfggAdCA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WyxDiW6U10M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mICMXtMuUHg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Yes, I do like electrics/lights, kinda happens when you grow up with an electrician for a dad...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joe. Thanks for the videos!


----------

